# Henry's VERY modified HCC!! :)



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I LOVE IT!

Please ignore Millie's rudeness in the first picture..LOL.


The pattern is set, so as Fall approaches we will let his jacket and pom poms grow out  I just love it!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Henry looks great!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Henry is so handsome...and I love his name!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cute (and LOL Millie!)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well you know i love it. i'm loving it on my poof


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very handsome boy!! I just love the seconds pic!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

He looks fabulous. I only wish judges start to like this HCC in conformation. Would save lots of grooming hours and expenses on handlers :)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love it on him! I was a little worried it would look bad because of his low tail set and sway back - but I think he is pretty darn handsome!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

The HCC is my favorite! Henry looks very nice, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

You would be surprised how many show dogs have low tail sets and sway backs.. They are still our beloved pets and yes it does look very nice on your boy.. Did you do it yourself ?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

apoodleaday;107069 said:


> The HCC is my favorite!
> 
> 
> It is one of mine too.
> Watch this beautiful boy compeeting at the PCA Nationals Specialty in HCC.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> You would be surprised how many show dogs have low tail sets and sway backs.. They are still our beloved pets and yes it does look very nice on your boy.. Did you do it yourself ?


ha I wish I was that talented! he went to a professional groomer


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He looks great! And you can even fill in his sway back with more hair as it grows too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> He looks great! And you can even fill in his sway back with more hair as it grows too!


_Exactly my thought, Fluffyspoos. He looks great in his HCC._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie;107076 said:


> ha I wish I was that talented! he went to a professional groomer


Doing this trim is much easier than the puppy trim (the trim show pups are in before turning 12 mos. old).. 
It also takes less time to scissor and dry.. I know several people who keep their dogs in the HCC, and show them in this pattern.

It is not hard at all to learn how to do the HCC. It only takes practice.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

The continental is one of my faves, Foxxy is in a coninental too


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I love this trim too. Essentially, it's a sporting trim with the hindquarters clipped short, and we all know the reason for this is to allow for easier movement in the water. Hey, it also means less hair for us to maintain! 
There have been discussions in Poodle Club of Canada about encouraging exhibitors to show their dogs in HCC, but judges need to be educated that it is indeed an acceptable trim. It also would not go over well with the poodle handlers who, at this point, are needed to do the highly stylized Continental and spray up. That's their bread and butter! 
I don't think Henry is objecting to Millie's rude behaviour!!! Very cute!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vibrant:
The LESS hair for us to maintain is the BEST part.. Alas I wish.... maybe one day.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Snorepoo:
I dont know how you manage with a full time job and two dogs immaculately groomed to do all this.. Kudos to you.. Do you want to come to my house and groom a few? My back is killing me as are my hands I just finished grooming Cole yesterday and scissored him too. What a 6 hours job!!


----------

